# Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski



## Franz_16 (26. August 2012)

Hallo Boardies,
wir sind in den Harz gefahren um den Erfinder des Royberjig, den Köderbauer Roy Polinski, zu besuchen und ein kleines Video zu drehen. 

Im Film erklärt Roy sein für Heilbutt und Dorsch entwickeltes Ködersystem, außerdem erhielten wir als erste betriebsfremde Personen überhaupt, einen kurzen Einblick in seine Produktion. 
Die Webseite von Roy findet ihr unter www.royber.de

So und jetzt viel Spaß beim Video gucken #6

[youtube1]cUP_-jtZHmQ[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUP_-jtZHmQ


----------



## Seele (26. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Echt super Bericht, war bis jetzt euer Bester. 
Dachte mir schon oft warum die Dinger so teuer sind, aber jetzt ist es ja klar 
Wenn ich nächstes Jahr nach Norge fahre werde ich mir doch einen zulegen müssen, weil es die Dinger auch in vernünftigen Größen gibt und nicht immer in so Spielzeuglängen  
Roy, mach weiter so und ich bin gespannt was da noch alles kommt.


----------



## Kami (26. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Harzgerode ist doch kein Niemandsland. 
Aber schönes Video.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*



> Harzgerode ist doch kein Niemandsland.


Fahr da mal hin - wir sind durch Gegenden gekommen, da war wirklich nur Gegend...
Vielleicht hatte das Navi aber auch einfach die schlimmste Strecke ausgesucht....


----------



## Frosch38 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Sehr schöner Bericht. Da es keine Massenvertigung ist, macht sich der Chef Gedanken über seine Produkte und die Ergebnisse sprechen für sich. Lob und weiter so. #6


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Ein recht gelungenes Video- schön, dass ein Hersteller "seine Preisfindung" auch gegenüber dem Kunden darstellt, bzw. darstellen kann.

Meist hat man das Gefühl, dass die Systeme nur deswegen so teuer verkauft werden weil sonst der Eindruck entsteht -so billig, dann kann der Köder auch nix taugen... eine dementsprechende Qualität wie hier im Video vorgeführt, steht den anderen augenscheinlich kaum gegenüber.

Das Zeug ist so gut wie bestellt- nur die Größenangaben muss ich noch ausfuxxen!


----------



## plötze (26. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Klasse Bericht! Vielen Dank für diese Einblicke und ausführlichen Erläuterungen, ich bin schon auf´s Süsswasserprogramm gespannt  

Die Wertigkeit und exklusive Handarbeit haben natürlich ihren Preis, der meiner Meinung nach aber gerechtfertigt zu sein scheint. 

Was mich noch interessieren würde, sind die Hakensysteme auch austauschbar?


----------



## Kami (26. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fahr da mal hin - wir sind durch Gegenden gekommen, da war wirklich nur Gegend...
> Vielleicht hatte das Navi aber auch einfach die schlimmste Strecke ausgesucht....



Von Freiburg aus möchte ich da auch nicht hinfahren, dem Dialekt des Interviewers nach zu urteilen kommt ihr wohl auch aus der Gegend. 
Aber die letzten beiden Jahre habe ich unweit vom Harz gewohnt und von da aus gings natürlich besser.


----------



## mcl (26. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Sehr schön! Aber bei den zu verlosenden Ködern kann ich mir auch vorstellen dass sie sehr gut im Süßwasser gehn. Dazu muss man nicht nach Norwegen. 

Die befestigung für den 2. Drilling is auch gut gemacht. Werd ich auf jeden Fall mal suchen wenn ich wieder im Angelladen bin.


----------



## Markus.K2010 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Super sache das Video.Kannte ehrlich gesagt die Marke noch nicht aber Royber.com ist auf alle fälle bei mir gespeichert .Erste bestellung läuft


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Nix Freiburg - zwischen Heilbronn und Stuttgart mit dem Versuch das verständlich zu halten ;-))


----------



## dorsch20 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Das gibt mir ein wenig den Glauben an die RJ zurück, nachdem ich sie nun in diesem Jahr wieder stundenlang erfolglos durch norwegisches Wasser gezogen habe.


----------



## flasha (26. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Sehr gelungenes Video. Es zeigt vorallem zeigt, wieviel Liebe und Arbeit in der Herstellung liegen. *Thumps up*


----------



## Ossipeter (26. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Ein Hersteller der mit Herzblut bei seinen Produkten ist. Dass sie fangen, habe ich persönlich auch heuer wieder erfahren dürfen. Dorsch, Steinbeisser, Schellfisch, Seelachs, die bunte Palette Nordnorwegens. Leider blieb mir dieses Jahr der Heili versagt. Das lag aber nicht am Köder!
Danke Thoma und Roy für diesen aufschussreichen Film. Roy mach weiter so. Bin auf das Süsswasserprogramm gespannt und wenn die Qualität auch so gut ist, dann passt es.


----------



## mathei (26. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

interessantes video. der hersteller scheint ja überzeugt zu sein. es gibt also doch noch etwas anderes als china. respekt


----------



## ebbe (26. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Super Köder für die Angelei in Norwegen!!! Im Video wird eigentlich alles gesagt... Hält, das Konzept ist absolut durchdacht und fängt |bigeyes!!! Natürlich sollte man nicht unbedingt die L-Variante in Südnorwegen durch´s Wasser ziehen und dann mit Massenfängen rechnen |uhoh: Aber im Norden ist ER ein Top Köder!!! Auf jeden Fall sein Geld wert!

Gruß Ebbe|wavey:


----------



## Loup de mer (26. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Schöne Idee mit dem Videointerview. Hab zwar noch keine Royber, wüsste jetzt aber genau, welche ich kaufen würde/müsste.

Macht weiter so mit den Interviews - vielleicht könnten auch andere Boardpartner mal aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*



> vielleicht könnten auch andere Boardpartner mal aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern.


An uns scheiterts eh nicht..
Da wird im Laufe der Zeit auch noch einiges kommen..


----------



## Otti der Ossi (27. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Spitzen Video mit Spitzen Infos.
hatte mir auf der Messe schon mal zwei kleinere zugelegt. Werde mir wohl auch noch einige größere zulegen. Vor allem das Wechselsystem hat mich dazu inspiriert.


----------



## Pippa (27. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> ...einen Kommentar zum Video hier abgeben...



Ob auch konstruktive Kritik erwünscht ist? |rolleyes

Das Positive vorweg: Die Idee, sich an einen einerseits bekannten, andererseits (neu-)aufstrebenden, deutschen Hersteller offensichtlich qualitativ hochwertiger Meeresköder zu wenden, um ihn und seine Manufaktur vorzustellen und somit beiderseitigen Gewinn herauszuschlagen, halte ich für gut und pfiffig.

Roy Polinski vermittelt einen seriösen und fachkundigen Eindruck.
Als Norwegen-Angler wäre ich definitiv Feuer und Flamme, die Köder auszuprobieren / zu kaufen und die "lokale" Produktionsstätte im "Niemandsland" zu unterstützen.

Zum Negativen: An der Kameraarbeit und den -einstellungen darf noch gearbeitet werden. Detailaufnahmen von dem, was Roy an den jeweiligen Ködern veranschaulichen möchte, wären interessant. Man kann es sich zwar denken bzw. vorstellen, jedoch hätten sich viele sicherlich über Nahaufnahmen der Systeme gefreut.

Zum Leiter des Interviews, Thomas: Wir sind natürlich nicht in einer stocksteifen Politdiskussion, aber flapsige bis vulgäre Äußerungen sowie während der Fragestellung ins Gesicht des Interviewpartners wehende Rauchfahnen trüben dezent das Bild eines ernsthaften Interviewversuchs. 

Darüber hinaus freue ich mich auf weitere "Eigenproduktionen". Einen Tick seriöser und alles wird gut


----------



## teddy- (27. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

da bin ich mal gespannt auf das süßwasserprogramm 

so macht man sein hobby zum beruf #r


gruß stephan


----------



## Campari (27. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Klasse Beitrag !
Fürs nächstemal in Norge werde ich mir auch sowas zulegen :k


----------



## Harrie (27. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Toller Beitrag!

Könnt ihr mir sagen, welche Farbe der Erste im Beitrag gezeigte(im Pool) Köder hatte.

Gruß
Harrie


----------



## Der Mog (27. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Klasser Bericht,
da ich schon einige Jahre mit den Roybern in Norwegen fische kann ich die Qualität mit sehr gut beurteilen.
Trotzdem war der Film sehr interessant da er einblicke in die Produktion gibt und man auch mal die gedanken des Herstellers dazu hört.#6
Da ich ein Großdorschangler bin und daher den Einzelhacken bevorzuge hatte ich Roy gebeten uns eine Extraversion für unsere ansprüche zu bauen, was er auch ohne extrakosten macht.:m Das stellt euch mal bei einem anderen Hersteller wie z.B. Storm oder Savage Gear vor.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*



> Könnt ihr mir sagen, welche Farbe der Erste im Beitrag gezeigte(im Pool) Köder hatte.


Die gibts noch nicht offiziell - ist so ein Spezialglitter - sieht aber in Natura noch geiler aus als im Video..


----------



## Harrie (27. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Danke
Thomas 

Dann muß ich wohl noch ein bisschen warten.


----------



## Case (27. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Interessantes System. Sehr gut durchdacht. Wenn das Süsswassersystem mal serienreif ist, werd ichs testen. Macht sich doch gut, bei den Möglichkeiten die man hat.

Mich hätte die Rohlingküche auch interessiert

Case


----------



## Kurbel (27. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Hier ist der Begriff Innovation wirklich angebracht.
Aus etwas Bestehendem etwas neues entwickeln
und zur erfolgreichen Anwendung bringen.Ich wage zu behaupten,daß ihm das mit diesen Ködern ge-
lungen ist.Hut ab,denn es gehört noch mehr dazu,
einen Köder bis zur Serienreife zu bringen.
Kurbel


----------



## derleineangler (27. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Schade, Hakuma war echt eine feine Sache !


----------



## Wurschtsepp (27. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Kannte die Marke auch noch nicht  sieht aber sehr gut aus. Hoffe da kommt noch etwas im Bereich Süßwasser.  Dann werd ich auf jedenfall ein Kunde werden. Alles in allem ein echt gelungenes Video.


----------



## SuperMario (27. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Kenne als Südharzer natürlich schon länger die Qualitätsköder von Roy und habe auch bereits ein paar in meiner Norwegenbox. Da würde sich einer von den 4 Unikaten noch ganz gut daneben machen.
Sehr interessantes und informatives Video!


----------



## 1986cologne (27. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Möchte gern mal wissen, wie die Leute gucken, wenn ich den Großen in die Sieg nagel =D
Schönes Video, grad war ich noch kaputt nach Hause gekommen, jetzt muss ich in den Keller! Basteln. Verdammt, wo war nochmal das PVC? 
Die EGO-T ist übrigends auch eine super Erfindung. Am Wasser gemütlich eine schmökern, ohne stinkige Finger zu kriegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*



> Die EGO-T ist übrigends auch eine super Erfindung. Am Wasser gemütlich eine schmökern, ohne stinkige Finger zu kriegen.


Seit Dezember rauchfrei - und mindestens 5 Kilo zugenommen (wie man sieht) ..

Dank des Bändsels fliegt auch kein Tabak mehr ins Wasser, kein leeres Feuerzeug mehr...

Ist zum angeln genauso zu empfehlen wie die Royberjigs für Norwegen (Süßwasser musser ja erst noch beweisen.)
;-)))


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Danke für das interessante Video! Das Roy auch so kleine Modelle hat war 
mir gar nicht so bewusst, die müsste ich eigentlich mal mit auf die Ostsee nehmen. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*



> die müsste ich eigentlich mal mit auf die Ostsee nehmen


Hat ich auch schon so im Kopp.....


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Er wäre halt heraus zu finden welchen Vorteil der 
Köder den aktuellen Platzhirschen gegenüber bietet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Du sitzt näher an der Küste..


----------



## ichdachs21 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Eins ist Fakt die Royberjigs sind der wahnsin die farben die aktion und die Qualität lassen keine Wünsche offen mit das Beste was es derzeit auf dem Markt ist !
Großes Lob an Roy !!!!!!!!!!!!!
:m:m:m


----------



## Achim1 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Hallo, habe mir den Royber Jig in der XL-Version als zwei der letzten Exemplare auf den Meeresangeltagen 2011 in Magdeburg zum Sonderpreis gekauft. Mit viel Skepsis habe ich diese "Monster" dann im Mai 2012 am Nordkapp zum Einsatz gebracht und war überrascht: 2 Heilbuttt konnten verhaftet werden - keine Riesen, einer 20,5 kg der andere 9,0 kg aber Butt wurde gefangen und von "Kleinfischen" wurde ich auch verschont. Habe mir dann gleich noch einige Exemplare nachbestellt. Die Version mit Schaufelschwanz ist dabei mein Faforit geworden - ein sehr empfehlenswerter Köder!  :m
Achim1


----------



## WarneminnerJung (27. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*



ichdachs21 schrieb:


> Eins ist Fakt die Royberjigs sind der wahnsin die farben die aktion und die Qualität lassen keine Wünsche offen mit das Beste was es derzeit auf dem Markt ist !
> Großes Lob an Roy !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :m:m:m



Hej Micha,

ich hoffe Du wirst Sie dann auch in Sørøya erfolgreich einsetzten können:m.
 Ich bin gespannt auf Deinen Bericht.












 und ein Hallo an alle Anderen Mitstreiter#h ,
 Sind nun seid 2 Wochen von den Lofoten wieder zurück, und haben ausgiebig die Royber getestet.
 Hatten von jedem was dabei, in den Klassen L, und XL.
 Sind vollkommen begeistert von der Qualität der Jigs, kaum möglich Verbesserungen zu finden.
 Auch der Preis geht meiner Ansicht nach in Ordnung, obwohl wir in den ersten Tagen mehrfach Verluste melden mussten ;-).
 Nachdem wir uns dann mehr und mehr mit dem Gebiet vertraut gemacht hatten, konnten wir einige kapitale Heilbutts landen.
Und einige mehr haben es leider nicht auf die Planken geschafft #q.



Wir haben auf jeden Fall auch mit mehr Verschleiß der Gummis gerechnet, und können wohl jetzt behaupten, dass wir sicher für die nächsten 5 Jahre voll ausgestattet sind ;-).
 Eine Frage noch am Rande, wird es die Makrele nochmal wieder geben?






 Besten Dank nochmal für die gute Beratung,
 Und ein fettes Petri an Roy.
 Gruß Micha


----------



## Naghul (27. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

das video ist ok auch wenn man sieht das nicht wirklich profis am werk waren 

kenne den köder nicht,weil ich kein meeresangler bin, sondern kunstköderangler im süsswasser. was ich wirklich schade finde ist, das man keine piketimes mehr bekommt :c

sonst wünsche ich den roy alles gute mit seinem neuen konzept und mögen die köder viele fische bringen :m


----------



## feuerlibelle (28. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Schön das es noch kleine Betriebe in deutschland gibt die davon leben können.
Dafür nehme ich auch gerne ein etwas höheren Preis in kauf!

Gruß Marco


----------



## Kretzer83 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Muss dass aus PVC mit Weichmachern sein, bzw. gibt es da nix ungefährliches?


----------



## Sössi (28. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Klasse Video, sehr informativ und authentisch.
Für mich kam der Film als fachliche Info rüber, 
Werbung sieht da schon anders aus.
Wünsche der Firma vile Erfolg. 
Ich werde das Ködersystem mal testen.

Liebe Grüße aus Flensburg

Sönke


----------



## bigbetter (28. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

"Made in Germany"

Sicherlich ein Indikator für gute Produkte.

Ich kann die Royber´s nur empfehlen, freu mich schon auf die nächsten Messen !


----------



## GeorgeB (28. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Jetzt habe ich hier auch einen Kommentar abgegeben, und kann gewinnen. :vik:

Wenn lau, dann jau!


----------



## angelschorsch (28. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Made in Germany .Da gibt mann doch gerne etwas mehr aus.
Sehr schöner Bericht


----------



## heinrich (29. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Für mich sind die Dinger in Nordnorwegen unverzichtbar ganau wie der Jighead. Sehr informativ. Danke dafür.

Heinrich


----------



## schlimpi (29. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Ich habe den Royber letztes jahr auf Arnöy Brygge durch GFT kennengelernt und damit auch gut gefangen , mein Pink Lady  fährt nächste Woche wieder mit
nach Arnöy und muß sich nochmal beweisen.

Gruss schlimpi


----------



## ichdachs21 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*



WarneminnerJung schrieb:


> Hej Micha,
> 
> ich hoffe Du wirst Sie dann auch in Sørøya erfolgreich einsetzten können:m.
> Ich bin gespannt auf Deinen Bericht.
> ...


 

hey Micha bin auch sehr gespannt !
Habe ein paar Videos von euren Drills gesehen weltklasse !
Mfg. Micha


----------



## Mannheimer (30. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Super Video.
Tolle und sehr ausführliche Beschreibung der angebotenen Köder.
Das System, welches ich bisher noch nicht kannte, finde ich super.
Ich wechsel gern nur den Gummifisch und lasse den Jig an der Schnur angebunden, damit wäre das nun kein Problem mehr.

Zudem finde ich es Lobenswert und zolle die höchste Anerkunnung für die Eigenproduktion und Gestaltung der Köder.
Viele heute große Firmen haben so begonnen, so kann es auch Royber mit etwas Glück und harter Arbeit schaffen eine feste Größe in der Anglerscene zu werden.
Sollen mit den Süßwasserködern ähnlich neue Maßstäbe gesetzt werden, bin ich mir sicher, dass Royber zu einer großen Firma heranwachsen kann.

Viel Erfolg!

Liebe Grüße,
Chris

PS: Das wichtigste ist und bleibt jedoch die Freude an der Arbeit! 
Toll wenn man dann auch noch seine Kunden glücklich machen kann.


----------



## kv2408 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Servus,

super Video und vielen Dank für den Einblick.
Es ist schön zu sehen, dass noch gute und erfolgreiche Köder in Deutschland hergestellt werden.
Vor allem die Haltbarkeit ist genial.

Gruß
KV2408


----------



## Chiforce (30. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Sehr schönes Video


----------



## ayron (30. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Freu mich schon auf die Barschköder#h


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Schönes Video! Das System kannte ich allerdings so ähnlich von Jenzi. Der Corrigator Johnny hat auch diese System mit dem Stöppel im Po und 2 sticks um den Kopf zu fixieren,allerdings nicht ganz so ausgereift und mit Tauchschaufel hat aber auch nur nen 6er gekostet. War nen guter Köder leider find ich den nicht mehr  (wenn jmd. weiss wos den gibt her damit!!


----------



## BFG1511 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

*Super Video, Super System*, da merkt man, dass die Köder mit Herz und Verstand entwickelt werden. Deutsches Know-How das hoffentlich nicht so schnell von jeamnd aus Fernost dupliziert wird. Und das zu absolut vernünftigen Preisen. Bin gespannt auf die Süßwasserserie
*SUPER WEITER SO!!*


----------



## HeK (1. September 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Schöner Beitrag, schöne Köder 
Ich freu mich - auf die laut Bericht folgenden - kleineren Modelle 
Moosgrün oder Forellendekor in 3 - 3,5 oder 4 Inch wäre schön


----------



## dakland (2. September 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Schönes Video,in dem alles bestens erklärt wird.
Vielen Dank dafür!!

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Freut mich, dass euch das gefällt.
Auch wenns nicht Hochglanz oder gestellt ist ;-))


----------



## Harrie (2. September 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Hi
Thomas

Macht weiter so,ist doch Toll gemacht.

Ihr macht das doch nicht profimäßig,ist doch hobby.

Gruß
Harrie


----------



## Daniel SN (3. September 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Hallo  
Erst einmal ein großes dankeschön für die ausführliche Beschreibung und die tolle Köderpräsentation im Becken. 
Ich muss zu geben das ich kein Hochseeangler bin und mich nur auf die Binnenfischerei konzentriere. 
Trotzdem bin ich fest der Meinung das diese Köder in der Größe M schon zum idealen Hecht angeln egal ob geworfen oder geschleppt geeignet sind. Denn wie genial ist das denn wenn ich beim angeln sofort von Twisterschwanz auf Gummifisch mit Schaufelschwanz umbauen kann und den gleichen Bleikopf weiter nutzen kann.  
Um dieses auch hoffentlich beweisen zu können werde ich mir mal deinen Internet auftritt genaustens anschauen um die perfekten Köder für mich zu finden und zu bestellen. 
Und wenn ich damit Erfolg habe werde ich es hier gleich Posten und natürlich in meinem Raubfischtagebuch für die Schweriner 
Seen.

Ich wünsche Dir für deine Firma alles gute und bin auf das speziell für Hecht angebotene Sortiment im nächsten Jahr gespannt. 

Bis dahin Petri


----------



## basspsycho (3. September 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Hi,
hatte letztes Jahr die Ehre und konnte die Köder in Nordnorwegen testen. Verglichen mit dem allseits gelobten Cutbait, ist meiner Meinung nach der Royber mit Abstand der beste Köder, was das Laufverhalten und die Haltbarkeit betrifft. Top Ware!!! In Zukunft sicher immer meine erste Wahl, wenns nach Norwegen geht.
Grüße Patrick


----------



## fischfritz52 (4. September 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Schönes Video, Bin schon im Besitz eines dieser Teile. Werde noch nachbestellen und im Frühjahr 2013 in Norge testen


----------



## Renndorsch (4. September 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Ein toller Beitrag, der meinen letzten Fragen beantwortet hat. 

Nachdem ich voriges Jahr gute Heilbutt - Fänge mit den Royber - Jigs bestaunt (und beneidet) hatte, bin ich dieses Jahr selbst tätig geworden und konnte auf den Lofoten gute Dorsche und einen Butt damit überlisten.
Den Köderlauf sieht man im klaren norwegischen Wasser sehr gut.

Natürlich sind die Produkte nicht billig aber - wie Ihr seht - von Hand und mit Liebe gemacht. 
Ich empfehle deshalb aus eigener, leidvoller Erfahrung - macht sichere und saubere Knoten UND äußerste Vorsicht beim Grundkontakt #q
Wenn ich nächstes Jahr wieder in den hohen Norden fahre, werde ich mich wieder mit Harzgeröder Qualität eindecken.

Weiter viel Erfolg und Kreativität Roy !!!:m


----------



## freddy7700 (4. September 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Klasse Video, sehr aufschlussreich.
Benutze die Roybers schon seit einigen Jahren in Norge. Sie sind sehr haltbar.
Alles Gute an Roy, bleib gesund und wünsche gute Geschäfte.
Und denke an den versprochenen Sandaa!!! Was macht der eigentlich???

Beste Grüße
freddy


----------



## Kasi (4. September 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Hallo, 
Danke für das Video. Es ist gut anzusehen und es kommt die Liebe zum Detail rüber. Roy, wünsche Dir stets gute Geschäfte, dass wir noch lange mit deinen Ködern versorgt werden, an mir wird es nicht liegen 
 Hakuma hat es im langen Rennen nicht überlebt. 

Grüße
Karsten


----------



## frankyboyab (4. September 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

ich hab mir in Magdeburg welche in der Größe XS geholt und werde die Teile mal ab Freitag in Norge testen. Das Video zeigt sehr gut, mit welcher Begeisterung und auch Erfahrung er an die Produktion und Entwicklung der Royberjigs geht. :l


----------



## Oskar2009 (4. September 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Tolles Video von Royber,
ich denke, gehört in jede Kiste eines Norge-Fahrers
Weiter so
Oskar2009


----------



## Baldur (9. September 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Gute Idee mit dem Video - werden noch andere (v.a. natürlich kleine) Betriebe besucht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Haben wir vor - kleinere, größere, aber auch Angler und Boardies..


----------



## rpd (11. September 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Wird Zeit, mich mal selbst zu Wort zu melden. Eventuell hätte ich mir einen Account mit Klarnamen zulegen sollen, daher zur Erklärung, der links Sitzende auf dem Video bin ich...
Leider hat die "Mehr-Haar und weniger Bauch" - Filmbearbeitungssoftware  gar nicht funktioniert , das nächste Mal kommt Industrial Light and Magic dran, die richten es.
Muss dafür nur noch 2 Millionen Köder bauen .
Spass beiseite, danke für die vielen netten und ermutigenden Kommentare zum Video. Ich hätte noch ne Stunde was erzählen können, aber das wäre dann doch etwas langatmiger geworden.
Ein paar Fragen tauchten auf, die möchte ich kurz beantworten.
Also PVC und Weichmacher: Mein Dealer in den Staaten schwört Stein und Bein, dass das Zeug schon jahrelang phtalatfrei ist, also ein Zustand, wo "wir" in Europa gerade erst richtig hingehen. Mann könnte daraus auch Spielzeug für Kinder oder Erwachsene machen. Ganz wenig wird in der Industrie auf thermoplastische Elastomere zurückgegriffen, das bringt einige Vorteile (gute Haltbarkeit) und Nachteile (schlechte Lackierbarkeit) mit, fällt für mich aber aus, weil ich keinen Industriebetrieb sondern eine kleine Manufaktur habe.
Dafür kann ich kleine und kleinste Serien bauen, was sich bei den grossen Herstellern nicht lohnt.
Dass meine Tierchen etwas oder auch mal deutlich teurer sind, als welche  aus China, muss eigentlich nicht extra begründet werden, oder? 
Programmerweiterung: Falls kein totaler Zusammenbruch der Eurozone dazwischenkommt, wird 2013 für uns das Jahr eines ziemlichen Zuwachses der Produktpalette.
Einige neue Meeresjigs, hoffentlich auch der Sandaal (Versuch 1 ging leider schief) und ganz besonders das Süsswasserjigprogramm stehen am Start. Den ersten Köder davon bearbeite ich dieser Tage.Gibt es noch dieses Jahr, für die Raubfischsaison aber wohl zu spät.
Ein kleines Pilkerprogramm wird es auch geben. Jerks wohl auch.
Allerdings haben einige Exportkunden schon größere Aufträge "angedroht" und ich hoffe, all die Zeit für die Neuheiten zu finden. Der Export ist es auch, der das Geschäft wachsen lässt: ca. 65% der Produkte gehen an Händler oder Angelcamps im Ausland.Wenn ich bedenke, was man für einen Royber in Norwegen oder Russland zahlt, sind sie in meinem Shop geradezu unverschämt preiswert !

Noch was: ich lege zu jedem der vier Jigs noch einen Pilker dazu, weil die erste Serie davon auch gerade fertig (aber noch nicht im Shop ) ist, OK?

Beste Grüße von

Roy


----------



## Seeringler (11. September 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Geiles Video und toll, dass Du Dich hier sogar selber noch einmal zu Wort meldest!
Alles Gute für Dein Vorhaben und weiterhin viel Erfolg!


----------



## magut (12. September 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Hallo Roy
erstmal liebe Grüße aus Österreich!!
wenn deine Hechtgummis auch so durchdacht sind wie die anderen, werd ich nicht drüber hinwegkommen welche zu kaufen 
Leider fisch ich in SEHR Hängerträchtigem Gewässer wo bis zu 10 Köder am Tag im See verbleiben :-(  da spielt natürlich auch der Preis eine Rolle.
Bin auf jeden Fall supermega gespannt wie die Teile laufen und aussehen werden.
Liebe Grüße und dickes Petri
Mario


----------



## Norwegen <3 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Sehr schöner Beitrag!!!

Wenn man sieht wie die Köder verarbeitet sind und mit welch raffinierten Ideen er die Probleme löst stimmt das preis/leistungs Verhältnis! Toll zu wissen das man doch gute Qualität erhält und keine "billigen" von wegen (billiger=schneller kaputt=mehr verkauf).


Macht weiter! Bin sehr Gespannt wie ihr euch weiter entwickelt!

Fahre im Mai 2013 Nach Norwegen nahe Hitra und werde die Köder Ausgiebig in den Test nehmen  
mfg


----------



## Rosi (21. September 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Hallo Roy, das finde ich auch, ein gelungener Beitrag. Mit Norwegen habe ich  es nicht so, jedoch noch einen Royberblinker in meiner Köderbox aus dem  Jahre 2004. Dieser lag bei einem damals bestellten Mefokescher und ich habe  sehr gern damit gefischt. Leider war der Royber eines Tages in den Fluten  verschwunden und ich habe solche lange Wobbler, aus diesem Material, mit Rasseln nie wieder  gefunden. Vielleicht nimmst du die irgendwann noch mal in Produktion, die waren super!
Hier ist noch ein Foto, erkennst du ihn wieder?


----------



## ichdachs21 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Wenn die Pilker genau so gut wie die royber jigs sind,dann können sich aber die anderen namenhaften Hersteller warm anziehen !!!
Weiter so Roy !!:m


----------



## GreenMonsta (24. September 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Super Video und natürlich Top Köder! Ich würde mich sehr über einen der Köder freuen. LG,Benny


----------



## M4rius93 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Super Video #h


----------



## Creel (24. September 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Ich finde das Video auch interessant und gut gelungen.
Bin schon sehr auf die Süßwasser Köder gespannt. Davon hätte ich im Video gerne einen gesehen!


----------



## ActiV (25. September 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Klasse Video 
Werde wohl demnächst mein Köderaufgebot aufstocken müssen *g*
Tight lines!


----------



## kafruechtchen (25. September 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Da habe ich 19 Jahre beim Roy um die Ecke gewohnt und wusste nicht, dass dort solche Klasse Köder produziert werden.
Allerdings habe ich nichtsahnend mal bei Hakuma gekauft ;-)
Ich finde es super, dass er konsequent auf Qualität, Haltbarkeit und Benutzerfreundlichkeit setzt. Aufgrund solcher Handwerks- und Ingenieurskunst hat Deutschland seinen guten Ruf in diesem Sektor. 
Weiter so, was würde ich drum geben, z.B. Hechtköder dieser Güte nutzen zu können...:m


----------



## Lumbstipper (25. September 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

...hatte ja schon vorher einiges über die Royber Jigs gehört, mir aber keine zugelegt, da ich dachte ich hab genug Gummis...Nach dem aufschlussreichen und interessanten filmchen war mir jedoch klar das ich die unbedingt auch noch haben muss, also gleich geordert...
Bin gespannt!


----------



## joosi (30. September 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Habe von den Köder noch nie was gehört aber das was ich gesehn habe ist nur geil voll praktisch und funktions fähig  .
Wenn die dann auch noch so Fängig sind wären die schon das non plus . Hehe und was ich cool fand das der Cheff selber Lackiert naja wie teuer die sind kp hoffe sie sind auch erschwinglig für ottonormal würde gerne mal einen ausprobieren :m


----------



## Affe (30. September 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Wirklich Interessante Sache, vor allem mal ein Hersteller der sich Gedanken macht


----------



## jannickb (30. September 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

tolles video von ködern mit nem interessanten, durchdachten konzept! einer von denen würd sich bei nem armen studenten in der köderbox bestimmt gut machen


----------



## Mc.Luz (30. September 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Gleich gespeichert. Super Sache!


----------



## Ger Hard (30. September 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

........gefällt mir sehr gut - viel fachliches Wissen ist dabei. Das hilft mir!


----------



## Mxtxrbxrsch (30. September 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Der Roy, der macht nen Ryoberjig, den findet jeder Räuber Schick!

Drum würd ich gern, mit so nem Chic`en,
auch mal auf einen Räuber jiggen.

#h


----------



## Stonie (30. September 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Einmal einen solchen Gummi zum Grund geschickt und direkt nen Megabiss gehabt, leider nie gesehen und Köder verloren 

Die Dinger werden so oder so im kommenden Jahr getestet, schon wäre es aber wenn man so ne Sonderedition bekommen würde !

P.S.: Tolles Video !


----------



## soadillusion (30. September 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Sehr schoener Bericht. Macht Spass zuzuschauen.


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Hallo Leute,
wie schon im Eingangsposting angekündigt werden  die 4 Royber Jigs verlost:



> Wie am Ende des Videos angekündigt, werden die 4 Royber Jigs unter allen Boardies welche bis 30.09.2012 einen Kommentar zum Video hier abgeben verlost. Die Gewinner werden dann hier bekanntgegeben.



Die Gewinner sind:
mathei2005
SuperMario
Loup de Mer
Renndorsch


Herzlichen Glückwunsch euch 4!!!
Bitte schickt mir euere Postanschrift per PN! - Dann bekommt ihr eueren RoyberJig zugesendet #6


----------



## SuperMario (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Ey cool, damit hab ich nicht gerechnet. 
Freu mich riesig! Vielen Dank an das AB und natürlich auch an Roy! 
Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch ein Ziel in Norwegen aussuchen, wo ich den neuen Royber nächstes Jahr teste... 

PN mit Adresse kommt sofort


----------



## Loup de mer (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Sehr geil, da hat es ja ausnahmsweise mal den Richtigen getroffen !
Danke Roy #6 - ich werde deinen Jig schon nächsten Mai in Nordnorge auf Raubzug schicken :vik:.


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

So - mittlerweile haben sich alle Gewinner bei mir gemeldet.
Der Postbote müsste nun also bald eueren Royberjig vorbeibringen #6


----------



## mathei (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> So - mittlerweile haben sich alle Gewinner bei mir gemeldet.
> Der Postbote müsste nun also bald eueren Royberjig vorbeibringen #6


 
die spannung steigt.


----------



## Marlon (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Die Marke gefällt mir sehr gut und die Argumente sind schlagkräftig


----------



## SuperMario (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> So - mittlerweile haben sich alle Gewinner bei mir gemeldet.
> Der Postbote müsste nun also bald eueren Royberjig vorbeibringen #6



Hallo Franz,

habe leider noch keine erfreuliche Nachricht von meinem Postboten zu vermelden  
Sind die Teile wirklich schon verschickt?


----------



## mathei (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*



SuperMario schrieb:


> Hallo Franz,
> 
> habe leider noch keine erfreuliche Nachricht von meinem Postboten zu vermelden
> Sind die Teile wirklich schon verschickt?



sind warscheinlich noch beim lacker. bekommen ne fängige metalliclackierung :q
ich bin jung und kann warten. :vik:


----------



## Loup de mer (21. November 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Moin

Ich hab trotz PN an Roy noch nichts gehört bzw. der Postbote hat auch noch nichts abgegeben .
Wie steht´s bei euch?


----------



## SuperMario (22. November 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Ich hab auch noch keine Nachricht oder ein Päckchen bekommen |kopfkrat
Aber bald ist ja Weihnachten|supergri


----------



## mathei (23. November 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

bei mir sieht es nicht anders aus. wie soll ich es sagen roy werbung für ein produkt sieht anders aus. tausende lesen es. ( gut für dich ) und tausende lesen, das du nicht lieferst. ( schlecht für dich )


----------



## Franz_16 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Habe Roy vor 2 Tagen nochmal kontaktiert.
Ist also in Arbeit und ihr seid nich vergessen 

Sorry, dass es etwas länger dauert!


----------



## mathei (23. November 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Habe Roy vor 2 Tagen nochmal kontaktiert.
> Ist also in Arbeit und ihr seid nich vergessen
> 
> Sorry, dass es etwas länger dauert!


 
du must dich nicht dafür entschuldigen. du nicht #h


----------



## Loup de mer (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Also, ich hab meinen gewonnenen Royber-Jig immer noch nicht bekommen!
Und daran, dass bei Roy keine Ware am Lager ist, kann es nicht liegen. Denn für Geld kann er liefern! 
Habe gerade am 03.12.12 für 100,-Euro Royber bei ihm bestellt und bezahlt - Ware wurde am 07.12.12 geliefert. 
Insoweit perfekte Abwicklung - für Geld wohlgemerkt! |kopfkrat

Ob unsere Gewinne noch bis Weihnachten kommen? #c


----------



## Frosch38 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Mann kommt so ja auch wieder ins Gedächnis von Leuten die dann auch Bestellen und Umsatz bringen. :m


----------



## mathei (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

ich habe die hoffnung aufgegeben


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> ich habe die hoffnung aufgegeben



Schmarrn... natürlich kriegt jeder seinen Gewinn!

Klar im Idealfall, sollte das deutlich schneller gehen - aber ihr kriegt euere Gewinne. Versprochen! und da könnt ihr mich beim Wort nehmen!


----------



## mathei (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

oh sieh da er ist da in 400 g. geile lackierung vom kopf bis zum schwanz in einem durch. ein pilker war auch noch dabei.





der wird im nächsten jahr in norge getestet.
dank


----------



## Seeringler (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

Cool, kannst Du noch mal ein besseres Foto vom Pilker hochladen? Sieht auch einem interessanten Finish aus! Vielen Dank!


----------



## Loup de mer (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> oh sieh da er ist da in 400 g. geile lackierung vom kopf bis zum schwanz in einem durch. ein pilker war auch noch dabei...


Jo, mein Päckchen ist gestern auch gekommen. Gleicher Inhalt (Schaufelschwanz Größe L in 400g - Dekor dürfte "Seehase" sein) wie bei dir. Auch bei mir ohne den vorderen Drilling.
Und bei mir auch ohne die 2 Edelstahl-Befestigungsschrauben im Rücken - ist ja aber im Baumerkt beschaffbar, daher kein Problem.

Vielen Dank an Roy! Und auch an Franz für sein Engagement #6!


----------



## Loup de mer (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*



Seeringler schrieb:


> Cool, kannst Du noch mal ein besseres Foto vom Pilker hochladen? Sieht auch einem interessanten Finish aus! Vielen Dank!


Jo, sollst du haben. Wenn auch nicht von mathei2005:

400g Ryber (wiegt dann "aufgetakelt" 534g)
http://*ih.us/a/img818/9897/imgp5699.jpg
http://*ih.us/a/img542/7630/imgp5698.jpg

Hier der Pilker (Ist wohl noch ein Prototyp??!! Hat keinen (Marken-)Aufdruck und wiegt (mit Haken) 176g.
http://*ih.us/a/img267/8985/imgp5702.jpg
http://*ih.us/a/img32/4927/imgp5701v.jpg


----------



## mathei (1. September 2013)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*



mathei schrieb:


> oh sieh da er ist da in 400 g. geile lackierung vom kopf bis zum schwanz in einem durch. ein pilker war auch noch dabei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
die Wartezeit hat ein ende. nächste Woche geht es nach nautnes. mal schauen ob er fängt. hat schon einer Erfahrungen sammeln können. #h


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. September 2013)

*AW: Video: Zu Besuch bei Köderbauer Roy Polinski*

echt schones viedeo,tolle eindrücke


----------

